
Vim Filters: Transforming Java to Perl - mk
http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2008/04/vim_filters_transforming_java.html?CMP=OTC-6YE827253101&amp;ATT=Vim+Filters+Transforming+Java+to+Perl
======
initself
Listen to it in audio mode!

[http://asp2.readspeaker.net/cgi-
bin/oreillyrsone?lang=us&...](http://asp2.readspeaker.net/cgi-
bin/oreillyrsone?lang=us&voice=Paul&customerid=171&url=http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2008/04/vim_filters_transforming_java.html)

